# .40 S&W vs. .357 Sig



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.40 S&W vs. .357 Sig for Law Enforcement.

Looking for a caliber that will be the most effetive, (not .45 ACP, since the guns I maybe looking at now aren't in that caliber).

What do you all think?

I need to consider:

1.) Muzzle flip (ability to re-aquire target quickly)

2.) Stopping power/effectiveness.

I am not too concerned about mag capacity.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

It really is a coin toss! I would give the go on the .357 SIG. I have fired both and dont notice the difference in muzzle flip or recoil they are both pleasent to shoot. The .357 SIG gives you more bullet energy and the .40 S&W makes a bigger hole. HEADS OR TAILS? Go with the 10MM


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Although I've never had a reliability problem w/ any Sig, I've always liked the margin of error that's involved w/ pushing a 9mm bullet into a 10mm chamber.

With all else being equal, that swings me toward the 357 Sig.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a Glock 22,40s&w.You can find 40s just about anywhere,357 Sigs?.
Also,40s are way cheaper.Lawmen all over the country have been isued them for a long time now and 40s are doing a fine job for a lot of lawmen,and just about anyone that has had to use it for self difence.Shot placement is the factor that wins every time.The Sig is a lot more power,but is harder to hold for faster target line up.Recoil sensitive people tend to not like it.The 357 Sigs are a LOT more expencive to just shoot unless you reload.
Nothing wrong with a 40S&w.Even the 9mm is a very potent round and can be had in a lot of guns,and are cheaper to shoot, as an added bounis.
You dont need a lot of power,just get the bullet where it belongs.
Sorry about the spelling,not very well taught.pan.


----------



## Ryan 418 (Jul 7, 2008)

My father has a Sig Sauer P226 and it is in .40 S&W and I would suggest getting a something in .40 S&W. Like someone else stated earlier, .40 S&W is easier to find than .357 Sig. However, if you like the deeper penetration then go with the .357 Sig.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Penatration has way more to do with the bullet than the cartridge, so with that being said the .357 will not penatrate more than a 40 S&W. The added velocity and reduced bullet weight of the .357 sig will actually make it penatrate less in some cases!!


----------

